# Good Beer & Atmosphere - Brisbane Cbd



## Beerpig (22/6/06)

Thought I had best not hijack another thread

Am chasing recommendations for drinking places in Brisbane that are walking/wobbling distance from the CBD

Selection criteria
- Good beer
- Pleasing on the eye
- Happy crowd

Thanks in advance for any suggestions

Cheers


----------



## glen (22/6/06)

Hello Beerpig,
Brisbane CBD is not over-endowed with such places but here are a few thoughts.

1. St Arnou Beer Cafe ***** - excellent beer, great river location & atmosphere but prices are scary http://www.starnoubeercafe.com.au/

2. Belgian Beer Cafe ***** - good fun, great beers and food, even more expensive
http://www.belgianbeercafebrussels.com.au/

3. Brewhouse *** - beer not as good, but a few Red Oak beers and some 'interesting' inhouse stuff.
http://www.thebrewhouse.com.au/

4. Cheers **- a bit further in the other direction. Nothing special, but better than XXXX

5. Union Jack's ***. A good start, but doesn't go far enough - not enough pommie beers.
http://www.unionjacks.com.au/



Glen


----------



## lou (22/6/06)

Belgian beer cafe

its in the city 

leffe x 3 and hoegarden on tap . mmmm +plus other bottled goodies

stay away from the brew house (onsite micro)

beers are terrible - atmos is terrible 

I tried most of their beers. All tasted the same - bad - the so called wheat beer obviously didn't have wheat yeast - they served it with lemon! :blink: 

I kept asking to try another b/c I def didn't like the tasters - I felt bad and bought the wheat having had 4 free tasters - couldn't finish it - very very bitter and citrusy - like an APA :blink: 

how can they stuff it up so bad  

lou


----------



## Beerpig (19/7/06)

Thanks for the tips (even if I didn't take the advice given)

I went to the Brewhouse, tried the house beers & while they were a bit ordinary they were still better than the XXXX "off the wood" I had at the Breakfast Creek Hotel. Full marks to them for having a go

A couple of reasons I also liked the Brewhouse

- They had good live music (note - not techno rubbish)
- I like sport
- The atmosphere was great with everyone having a good time

Irish Pub next to Casino (can't recall name) - excellent live music & atmosphere. Good selection of beers

Breakfast Creek Hotel - beautiful old pub, ordinary beer selection, great food. Not a bad place to spend the afternoon

Suncorp Stadium - gave beer a big miss. Great game, great result!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers & go the Wallabies!


----------



## bconnery (19/7/06)

Beerpig said:


> Suncorp Stadium - gave beer a big miss. Great game, great result!!!!!!!!!!



You mean you didn't go for XXXX gold in a plastic cup? Shame...  

I'm with you on the Brewhouse. 

While I feel a number of their beers could do with improvement I do enjoy some of them, The Stout, porter and real ale, and it's a cool bar I think. 

We had our work christmas party there last year and it was a great afternoon...


----------



## barfridge (19/9/06)

I just visited this place (the brewhouse), on my current holiday. It wasn't anywhere near as bad as I expected. Some of thier paler/lighter beers were a bit average, but still drinkable. The porter was sensational, the real ale not bad at all, but the stout was a bit thin for 6.5%.

The thing that interests me is the wheat beer. They claim it is the worlds only 100% wheat. So...how is it done? Do they add the conversion enzymes (alpha- & beta-amylase)? Is the grain somehow already pre-converted?
Either way, I'd hate to spare the sucker.


----------



## mobrien (4/10/06)

Went to the Brew House on Sunday for their Oktoberfest beer and food. Awesome across the board! There were 6 of us, and only 3 beer drinkers - and they had a lunch deal for $16 you got a pint of Oktoberfest beer as well as lunch. I drank a lot of the beer and it was good  Wasn't very impressed with the "Sunshine Wheat" - and I was told after that that 6 beers was enough for me at lunch so I wasn't 'allowed' to try any more 

Food was awesome - we had Pork knuckle, bratwurst and knackwurst - all brilliant!

Matt


----------



## uneekwahn (5/10/06)

hi guys,

this is my first post, so be gentle 

I checked out the brewhouse when I was visiting Brisbane from Perth back in June.

Whilst I agree the inhouse beers weren't anything to write home about, they still were nice.

I thoroughly enjoyed the food (the pizzas were so nice) and the red oak honey ale on tap was awesome.

The staff were all friendly and attentive and good to have a yak with.

I enjoyed the place so much, I was there 8 out of the 10 days I stayed in Brissy.

Jason.


----------



## BrissyBrew (5/10/06)

Take the ferry to 152 Oxford, Bulimba. worth the trip


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/10/06)

G'day all,
This is an interesting thread to me since I'll be in the CBD for a couple of nights in early November (work trip), but I'm after a place to have a few beers after hours...
Apparently I'm staying in Oaks Apartments in the CBD so wherever that is, I hope a watering hole isn't too far away? Do any of you locals know if the Brewhouse is in walking distance to the Oaks Apartments in the city?

Cheers and happy to catchup for an ale or lager whilst I'm in town... :chug: 

TL


----------



## PistolPatch (5/10/06)

uneekwahn said:


> hi guys,
> 
> this is my first post, so be gentle
> 
> Jason.



Welcome to AHB Jason!

Looks like you missed the best brewery in Brisbane. It's the Carbrook Brewery and all the beer is free! I'm moving back to Perth in the New Year so I'll tell you about it then  

Seeing you've just joined the forum, a good place to make a start is in the thread here called Introduce Yourself

(I found that thread bout 4 months after I joined - lol!

Cheers mate,
PP


----------



## Jye (6/10/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> G'day all,
> This is an interesting thread to me since I'll be in the CBD for a couple of nights in early November (work trip), but I'm after a place to have a few beers after hours...
> Apparently I'm staying in Oaks Apartments in the CBD so wherever that is, I hope a watering hole isn't too far away? Do any of you locals know if the Brewhouse is in walking distance to the Oaks Apartments in the city?
> 
> ...



TL, Im pretty sure Oaks is on Felix St and is about a 5min walk to the Brewhouse (142 Albert St) and the Belgian Beer Cafe is even closer. It would also be worth catching a ferry one night to Oxford 152 in Bulimba.

Closer to the date post when you will be in the CBD and some of us who work there will meet up for a drink.

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Trough Lolly (6/10/06)

Jye said:


> ...Closer to the date post when you will be in the CBD and some of us who work there will meet up for a drink.
> 
> Cheers
> Jye



Cheers Jye - as I mentioned to Ross last night, the dates are still a but rubbery but the evening of Tuesday 31 Oct is looking good. As long as I can stagger into the meeting on Wednesday morning, I should be right!! h34r: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## jimmy01 (6/10/06)

Definitely the Belgium Beer cafe. Bit expensive - but great brews.

For those German Beer Lovers, you have to try the German Club at the Gabba (East Brissie). Great beers and great prices too. Bit far to walk form CBD unfortunately TL.

Havent tried Oxford 152 yet.

Not that impressed with The Brewhouse. Hosue beers taste like basic kit beer to me.


Enjoy your stay in Brissie TL.


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/10/06)

By way of brief update - I'll be in the Brisbane CBD, lurking for a beer or two next Tuesday evening (31 Oct) - I'll be staying at the Oaks North Quay for a couple of nights and with work meetings and dinners to attend, this will probably be the only chance I'll get to say g'day to the locals.
Anyone care to suggest a useful pub that serves something other than XXXX or VB that's in walking distance from North Quay? :unsure: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## TidalPete (27/10/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> By way of brief update - I'll be in the Brisbane CBD, lurking for a beer or two next Tuesday evening (31 Oct) - I'll be staying at the Oaks North Quay for a couple of nights and with work meetings and dinners to attend, this will probably be the only chance I'll get to say g'day to the locals.
> Anyone care to suggest a useful pub that serves something other than XXXX or VB that's in walking distance from North Quay? :unsure:
> 
> Cheers,
> TL



TL,
The best of the lot is 152 Oxford which, surprisingly enough is located in Oxford St, Bulimba.  

Get down to the CityCat ferry at North Quay, jump on the first one heading north (Towards the river mouth) & a 15\20 minute ride will get you to Bulimba, 152 is but a short stroll up the street from the ferry terminal. TTBOMK CityCat ferries run every 15 minutes during the day (Not sure about the evenings though?)
Definitely worth the travel. :beerbang: Top beers here.

:beer:


----------



## hockadays (27/10/06)

I second oxford 152 if you want something other then the fosters array of brewed beers..

hockers

you can catch a cheap movie just up the road from there as well...


----------



## sluggerdog (27/10/06)

yeah oxford is the place to be in brissy for beers :beer:


----------



## Crazy (27/10/06)

sluggerdog said:


> yeah oxford is the place to be in brissy for beers :beer:



And only 2 mins from the office. I would probably need a ride to work the next day to get my car but these things can be done.


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/10/06)

Thanks for the info re oxford 152 fellas...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Screwtop (27/10/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > ...Closer to the date post when you will be in the CBD and some of us who work there will meet up for a drink.
> ...




Brett Pointon's Oaks Group manages a few properties in and around the CBD, Oaks Lexicon is right in the centre of the CBD, Ann and Wharf Sts, and Oaks Felix a couple of blocks away as is Oaks 212 Margaret St, any of these are close to the Belgian Beer Cafe etc and only a 10 min walk to the Riverside Ferry Terminal if you want to visit 152 Oxford St, which IMO is the very best, and great food as well.


----------



## Ross (30/10/06)

Guys,

Trough Lolly is coming over to my place tomorrow evening for a few cleansing ales...
I'm collecting him from the city between 6.30 & 7.00pm, so we should be supping by 7.30pm.
It's short notice, but anyone who fancy's joining us & having a chin wag with one of AHB's sages is most welcome...  

P.S. It's my birthday too... so a double reason to join us both for an ale...

Cheers Ross...


----------



## TidalPete (30/10/06)

Ross said:


> Guys,
> 
> Trough Lolly is coming over to my place tomorrow evening for a few cleansing ales...
> I'm collecting him from the city between 6.30 & 7.00pm, so we should be supping by 7.30pm.
> ...



Many Happy Returns in advance Ross.





Too bad I can't get down to have a cold one with you both.
What a shame it's not on a Thursday?

:beer:


----------



## Jye (30/10/06)

Will do my best to make it for a few but cant promise anything yet


----------



## Screwtop (30/10/06)

Cheers Ross, hope you have an enjoyable day tomorrow, don't think there is any way I can swing it for this one, but would love to. Don't want Stu to get a big head, it's just the late call.


----------



## sjc (30/10/06)

21 again hey Ross?! All the best for tomorrow. Unfortunately probably won't be able to join you and TL for drinks.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Ross (30/10/06)

Bump  ...


----------



## Batz (30/10/06)

All the best for tomorrow old thing

Next time a little more than half a days notice and the three stooges may have been able to attend


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (30/10/06)

Batz said:


> All the best for tomorrow old thing
> 
> Next time a little more than half a days notice and the three stooges may have been able to attend
> 
> ...




Hey Moe, Hey Moe, Nyaaaaahhaaa, whoop whoop whoop! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coodgee (30/10/06)

gee this is quite tempting ross, it's the last day of my holidays tomorrow. probably won't able to arrange transport though, and could be tempting fate by going to your place on the day before I go back to work


----------



## Trough Lolly (31/10/06)

Lock up your faucets...I'm boarding the flight in one hour!

Catch you in Brisbane! :beer: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Ross (31/10/06)

Final bump, hope a few of you can make it....  


cheers Ross...


----------



## PistolPatch (31/10/06)

The ATO has shafted me big time. Banned myself from AHB until I did some tax paperwork. Sign back on and find that I've missed not only Ross's birthday but TL's visit. The only consolation was that I just rang these guys and they are having a great time.

TL, as Ross would have told you, I would have been there for sure. Great to at least be able to ring tonight though and say hello. You sound a lot younger than you look - lol.

Will impatiently await your next visit to Perth.

All the best and many thanks for your past spot-on advice,

:beer:
Pat


----------



## barfridge (31/10/06)

God bless the ATO!

I was enjoying the peace and quiet.


----------



## PistolPatch (31/10/06)

Now come on BarFridge, that's not a relationship-building comment!

I'm moving back to WA in the New Year. First thing I'm going to do is get your number so I have someone to talk to - really late at night, about tax and stuff!

LOL,
Pat

P.S. I am thinking of moving to Morley. What do you reckon?


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (1/11/06)

I really need to check out Oxford 152. I've now driven past it twice, but have been very much on my way somewhere - usually late - and obviously haven't been able to drop in.

How is ze German Club at Woolloonnggaaabbba? I hear bits and pieces of nice things, but nothing solid. I'm sure the music and general scene are poor, but a nice place to taste a few good beers.

Re: Brewhouse... I don't really like the place, but I'm fairly stuck up. Maybe the music is too loud for my sensitive ears, or maybe it's the pavilion-like acoustics of the place. A few of the beers tasted quite metallic, but I was pleased with the Bulldog Ale, or whatever is trying to be the Coopers Paley. Haven't tried them all though... but do enjoy the LCPAs they usually have in the fridge if I'm in a cynical mood.

Belgium is somewhere I often find myself though. Don't judge people too quickly there though; a lot of people go there to be cool, and then buy Stella. But they're mostly ok.

Cheers is small and quiet, but has some reasonably solid beers, if a little underhopped. Rudi is a good brewer, but appears too scared to push his solid German boundaries.


----------



## jimmy01 (1/11/06)

Hi Dunkel

You have got to give the German Club a go. Usually very quiet unless Lions are playing or cricket is on. Though my mate went to the Ocktoberfest and he sais it was packed. Food menu is very limited and fairly plain - but Ok for the price.

But the beers are tremendous and much cheaper than the Belgium. Got to love those Germans. Give it a try.

Got to say I am not impressed by the Brewhouse. Good place to watch sport with mates, but the house beers are ordinary. Remind me of cheap K&K beers. I'll be sticking to the bottled beers next time I visit.

Cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (3/11/06)

What a top night I had at Chez Craftbrewer! :beer: 
No sooner had I ordered a beer from the bar in the hotel, Ross turned up to whisk me away. I managed to get one beer into him before we commenced the trek south to Carbrook. We finally arrived and it wasn't long before I stood before an excellent bar with a font that glistened with condensation and promise....oh boy, what fun we're about to have!

I can happily report that we sampled and critiqued quite a few beers that night - I lost count after about number 12, but I enjoyed every one of his clean, balanced and well crafted beers. My favourites included his Ruddels County which was the first sample, a delightful bitter that would suit any palate, his pale and thirst quenchingly good CAP, and a massively full on but well crafted and balanced Imperial pale ale that we simply had to leave to last but certainly not least.

With totally overwhelmed tastedbuds I was safely returned to my hotel in the wee small hours, thanks to Ross's lovely wife Jacky who patiently put up with our endless hours of beertalk, and I managed to grab a few hours sleep before work, later that morning! h34r: 

An excellent evening, and I just wanted to put on the public record my sincere thanks to Ross and his family for putting up with me at such short notice. The opportunity to have a go at Pat over the phone for not being able to turn up was great fun too! Hopefully I'll give greater notice before I next visit Brisvegas!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Blackfish (16/11/06)

Hey!

Has anyone else seen the Qantas Mag this month? There is an interesting roundup of Brewpubs across the land.

For all you Brisvegans, Oxford 152 makes their cut for places to go while there. They seem to have at least got that right.

BTW, against nearly all of the advice on this thread, I took some friends to the Brewhouse on a recent visit. 
<_< 
I will pay a bit more attention to the treads next time  .

Had a cracker at Little Creatures on Sat Night though! Tried everything and settled on the Pale which I really enjoyed a lot more than what I have had in bottles. 

It was also nice to see the sun drop into the sea as it does over there while we were at it. Magic!  

FHG


----------



## bconnery (18/11/06)

Opinions on the BrewHouse aside, they currently have RedOak Honey Ale on tap and the Pale Ale, Blackberry HefeWeizen and Belgian Chocolate Stout in bottles. 

I tried the bottled three recently and was impressed by all of them. 

The Pale Ale and the Chocolate Stout particularly. 

A good opportunity for those of us up here in Brisbane to try some beers from a brewery that is getting big wraps...


----------

